# Video Game Review: Blood Omen 2



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Vampires, blood, gore, magic... the list goes on. In the first moments of the opening FMV sequence, we see Kain fall by the hands or blade (that is) of the Sarafan Lord. Nearly 200 years have passed in between the first two Blood Omens and frankly not much has been missed. The Sarafan Lord has now acquired reign over Nosgoth and it's residences to bring back his race who had spectacularly been thrown from this plain of existence by the oldest vampire.

Many obstacles thrown in your direction as you kill your way through Sarafan guard, civilians, and traitorous vampires to get to the prize. In order to regain rule over Nosgoth Kain must once again hold the Soul Reaver in his undead grasp. 

I'm not much into the whole adventure scenerio, but the strategies were outrageous and made this game be first on my must have list.

Rating: *****


----------

